# Etui (housse) pour iPad mini



## cherbourg (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

c'est un peu la galère pour qui veut un étui qui ne soit pas une smart cover, et ce même quand on habite Paris.

Par exemple, les 40 étuis MacAlly disponibles dans la boutique de MacWay Paris sont partis en 2H vendredi matin.

Je viens d'acheter le Kickstand Folio Case de Targus chez Darty, et j'ai fait une petite découverte : au verso, il y a bien sûr un trou pour la caméra, mais aussi un autre petit trou à côté...inutile. Ce qui me fait penser qu'il a dû être question à un moment donné pour Apple d'intégrer un flash à l'iPad mini.


----------



## nuunki (4 Novembre 2012)

Perso, j'attends les Smart Case version mini.
Je croise les doigts...
En attendant attention aux rayures (sur tout le noir !)


----------



## Coriy (4 Novembre 2012)

Personnellement je ne crains que les bords fins de l'iPad mini empêche la commercialisation d'une smart case... Mais rien n'empêche d'espérer.


----------



## Silverscreen (4 Novembre 2012)

Pareil, j'attends la smartcase. J'ai vu que Belkin à de belles housses annoncées sur son site US mais pas encore listées sur le site français... À voir aussi.


----------



## Titov (4 Novembre 2012)

En attendant un étui, ma chérie m'a fait un étuit en tissus de récup. Ça le nettoie même lorsque le l'enfile dedans


----------



## pitou_92 (4 Novembre 2012)

Est ce que je suis le seul a trouvé que le mini noir se salit assez vite?


----------



## Titov (4 Novembre 2012)

Non, j'ai un noir et c'est salissant.

J'ai craqué dès que je l'ai eu dans les mains et ils n'avaient qu'un modèle noir... le dernier.


----------



## endavent (5 Novembre 2012)

Moi aussi j'aurais préfèré un blanc mais la FNAC ne les avait pas reçus et ma femme voulait me faire la surprise pour le jour de la sortie 

Sinon j'ai commandé un superbe étui en ...cuir synthétique pour moins de 5 euros sur le site qui a toujours le sourire sur ses cartons


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Novembre 2012)

Pour l'instant j'utilise une housse de casque Bose!


----------



## chico92 (8 Novembre 2012)

Hello 

Moi j'en ai trouvé une pour mon Ipad mini tres belle et de bonne qualité pour seulement 15 euros avec livraison en 7 jours. Pour vous aider a comparer je l'ai trouvé ici : http://www.phone-discount.com/Housse-etui-Ipad-Mini-c-5_129_133.html je ne fais pas de pub pour ce site mais juste je donne un conseil de consommateur


----------



## Gregoiredetours (8 Novembre 2012)

Il y en a à la FNAC et à Darty. J'ai pris ce modèle : http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/info...ipad/belkin_folio_polyurethane_ipad_mini.html 
plutôt agréable pour le moment. Ca fait bloc-note ou cahier, sympa ! Et moins cher qu'une hypothétique smart case...


----------



## heonora (22 Novembre 2012)

Aux dernieres nouvelles, la housse pour iPad mini n'était toujours pas dispo mais tu peux aussi aller jeter un oeil sur fr.caseable.com, j'avais offert une housse pour l'anniversaire de mon frere pour ipad3 et le résultat était vachement sympa, en plus d'une bonne protection. Le truc c'est que tu peux personnaliser toi même tes protections! a bon entendeur


----------



## MiWii (22 Novembre 2012)

Sur le site Esty il y a des choses sympa aussi ! 

Mais pour ma part, je garde l'iPad nu, juste un etui pour le ranger et le transport !
ça serait dommage de cacher son look dans une case ou autre et de l'alourdir. 


Mais cet avis n'engage que moi !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> Sur le site Esty il y a des choses sympa aussi !
> 
> Mais pour ma part, je garde l'iPad nu, juste un etui pour le ranger et le transport !
> ça serait dommage de cacher son look dans une case ou autre et de l'alourdir.
> ...


idem pour moi 
un banal étui à 2 balles suffit amplement pour le transporter
40 euros une minable smart cover inutile ....beurk !


----------



## MacFly3 (23 Novembre 2012)

Idem pas envie de l'alourdir avec une housse. Par contre je ne partage pas ton avis sur la Smart Cover, je la trouve très bien, ne serait ce que pour la position pour vidéos. De plus, ça permet de la poser face écran, ce qui évite les rayures!


----------



## KevZqn (23 Novembre 2012)

La smart cover => 40, protège l'avant, positionne la machine.

N'importe quel house, protège écran, le dos et qui fonctionne comme une smart cover, qui le positionne => 20-30.

Smart Cover = Fait par Apple donc obliger d'avoir de la pub dessus.


----------



## MiWii (24 Novembre 2012)

Oui alors euh, je le garde nu pour ne pas l'alourdir avec une housse mais j'ai pris une smartcover ! 

D'une parce que je trouve ça indispensable pour en effet pouvoir poser l'iPad dans la  bonne position pour regarder une video sans se le garder dans les mains, et tout simplement aussi parce que j'aime le design ! 


Pour mes grands iPad, j'ai tenté des smartcover autres qu'Apple, donc moins cher, mais elles n'allaient jamais ! 
Et je n'ai pas opté pour une smartcase d'autres marques qui sont ma foi très bien (pour avoir testé sur les grand iPad) parce que je veux garder le look du mini, et ne pas l'alourdir, encore une fois. 


La smartcover me sert ici de protection du dos de l'iPad mini quand j'ai besoin de le poser pour m'en servir, en tant que support pour les videos, et de protection d'ecran quand je le mets dans l'etui de transport.


----------

